# Rescue from feeder bin pregnant?



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

So I was at the reptile store getting stuff for my bearded dragons and well got caught up looking at the ratties in the feeder bins. I don't need or want any more ratties right now but this little girl really stuck my eye.......she was very sweet. Must be about 6 months old. Still young but not too old. She's tan and white. She's got dark eyes but must not see very good cuz she does the swaying thing. Anyways I brought her home.  I have all boys and knew she wouldn't be living w them but I also have my huge cage I moved my boys out of (they r in a single critter nation now) so I knew I would have somewhere to put her. I know I should get her a friend but I also knew she was in w males (hairless, dumbos, Rex's) all mixed together. So I figured I would get her settled in see if she ends up pregnant and if she is pregnant I can keep a girl for her friend and maybe another male for my boys. And if she's not pregnant I would have picked up a younger girl that would b easier to work w and tame for her friend. Anyways it's been 2 weeks or so since I have her. And well she looks as of she's swallowed a ball. I have her trust where she will come up to me and take food from my hand, let's me pet her, and although she's not fond of the actually picking up part she will walk around on me without freaking out. I have moved her from the large 3 story cage to a 20 gallon tank. W care fresh and paper towels and a little hide for her. She has seemed to settle in right away. I think that she will be having the babies pretty soon. She's been nesting in the big cage for the past two days. And she is currently rearranging her new condo as I type. 
I will try and get some picture of her and maybe u guys could let me know when u think she will pop 
I'm also located in Southern California if anyone would be interested in a baby or two let me know. Not sure what the colors or fur type will be. But I will assure u that they will be handled and played with everyday and they will be friendly easy going ratties. I will take pics and keep everyone update. Thanks guys. And if u can think of any suggestions for more nesting material or different kind of protien for mama rattie please let me know. I currently give her eggs, fresh veggies, pasta, a couple kibbles of taste of the wild kitten food and mazuira (breeder young rat formula) rat blocks Thank u so much. I want to have the most healthy happy litter possible 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

That's so sweet that you took her home. I don't really have any suggestions on bedding types, maybe someone with experience having litters would know better.
As for protein, maybe some meal worms? My girls loved those when they were younger and needed a little extra. But I don't know how much pregnant girls should be getting.

Good luck with her! and hope everything goes smoothly for you =]


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I have no experience with litters, but I think paper towels and tissue would be good nesting materials...and easy to toss / replace with fresh if needed. 

Good luck with her and the babies!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Feed hard boiled eggs for extra protein!
No idea what to do for anything else. I have never raised a litter 

Please post updates of her progress (and the babies!)


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

No babies yet. But she's rearranging her whole tank! Lol. She's too cute! I have two people wanting pairs. I hope to find all of them good homes. If not my rattie group will get bigger! lol 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

No babies still.....waiting......


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

We r having BABIES!!! Yay!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! We love pictures, by the way. *wink, wink*  (Though obviously you're busy at the moment now, haha)


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

This is so precious that you rescued her. You're brave and sweet! What's her name? I wanna see pics!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is mom. My son wants to name her and still hasn't come up w one that he really likes yet. But he's leaning towards Sophie. I call her baby girl! lol 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

So mom left the best for a few min to stretch and get a drink of water. Here is a pic of what we have so far. My count is 6. I will check for milk bands and get a final count later tonight. Baby Girl Sophie is such a good mom staying right w her litter taking very good care of them! ill get more pics when I can. I will love to keep you all updated as the time goes on and they grow. I know I love looking at all the baby pics 
I'm going to make mama a scramble egg later tonight when my gf gets home from work my son is at his dads till Xmas eve night so I know he will want pics every day as well!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

You guys r going to get sick of pictures!!! Lol. Omg they r so cute with their little squeaks! 







I see milk bands!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Too cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!! Can never get sick of seeing babies!!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Mom looks so thin since having them. I am giving her mazuri young rat food, a seed mixture, taste of the wild kitten food, science diet puppy food and blue buffalo puppy (a couple kibbles a mixed in one of my exotics loves these foods so I have it on hand) I give her scramble and boiled eggs, tuna, baby food, oatmeal, fresh fruits and veggies. Does anyone else have any ideas of what else to give her to build up her weight and keep her little ones healthy? Any suggestions would b great. She's a good eater so she eats pretty much anything I give her. She's not picky by any means lol 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

When my gimchi and lita had her babies I used baby formula kitten milk and almond milk plus I cooked salmon lol its normal for her to look thin my lita was discusting thin but she got addicted to the baby formula but I also have a 10 month old so I had it on hand since baby formula is priced high I would stick to almond milk or that Kitty milk stuff

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## threelittleratties (May 7, 2013)

Avacodo is great for putting on weight just don't give them stuff from right beside the pit


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Babies r doing great. They r fast and seem to be fine mom is taking care of them very well. I took the babies out and cleaned the dirty litter and put new paper towels on there for her. I didnt want to keep the babies out too long but I did give them all a quick peek over and they all look healthy. I'm not sure how to sex them if anyone can explain that again that would be great. I read that u compare distance in the genial region. But does anyone have a pic of a male and a female so I can compare? I see that a few babies r getting markings. I can't see their whiskers yet but tomorrow when I check them again ill look closer. I love all them they r so cute with their little eeeps!! Here is a pic of the babies. 
Day 3










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in so cal and can't wait to see how these cuties turn out


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I got some more pics of them today!! 
Merry Christmas everyone!





















I see markings coming in on all of them! I'm so excited to see what type of coat they have. And to figure out if they r boys or girls. If anyone has pics of a boy and a pic of a girl I should be able to compare and figure out what our kids r! 
Yay!! Someone in So. Cal. Let me know if u r interested in a baby or two. I think we will find homes for what we can and then just keep the rest. I am very fortunate to have had a small litter. They r very big babies!! Lol they all look healthy and mom is getting much more comfortable with me handling them. I don't keep them out long but just do a count, check milk bands, count fingers and toes and take a few pics. Ill have them out longer for socialization purposes when they get fur and can keep their body temp regular 
Merry Christmas everyone and enjoy the baby pics 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

To get mummy's weight up try frying up beef liver in olive oil and try almond milk paired with the liver. My girls were a bit underweight when I got out of my hospital stay and I got them bulked back up with those! Also I've been told Nutrical (spelling?) Is excellent too.


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Baby pics!! Here they are at 7 days old!! Omg I don't know how I'm going to pick who I'm going to keep. They r so freaking cute and I absolutely love all of them. I'm still working on sexing them. It's not as easy for me as everyone says. Lol. But ok working on it. It's funny cuz mama is happy to have the break from them and doesn't go crazy when I take them out for their daily check ups anymore. She's starting to gain her weight back. I been taking everyone's advise and feeding her good. She loves the egg and avocado. And she's not aggressive or mean about me being in her tank which I'm grateful for because I only had her a couple of weeks before she had her littles here are pics. I'm going to b coming up w little nick names for everyone once I see their personalities a little more 
Day 7







Trying to keep them still for pics is a bit difficult. They keep climbing over one and other! 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Love the markings on this little one! 







They all have cute head markings 







This is the only solid one 







Ok here r the under sides. Anyone want to take a guess on whether they r boys or girls? 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Lol I'm not good. I think there is maybe one or two that look different. So I'm thinking I have 4 or 5 boys and 1 or 2 girls. But who knows I could b off. Lol. 

Does anyone know what colors they r? I was looking at whiskers and they all look to b straight. But I know she was in w Rex and hairless and standard. But maybe daddy was a standard. Either way I absolutely LOVE them!! 
I can't wait till this time next week I think they will have their eyes open and be sooooo cute!! Sorry for rambling! My family is sick of hearing about my rats!. Lol. Well if anyone knows their color or markings I would love to hear thanks guys and hope u enjoy the pictures 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

The ones that have more of a space from their bottoms are boys ya know from their privates I probably make no sense and I'm horrible at explain sexing animals 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Cuteness overload!






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








They r so soft and cuddly right now! I love baby rat smell. It's better the puppy breath! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

